# Triple Judges Online Horse Show/Contest - Enter here-



## Dartanion

*The Class List*

*Rider Name: (screen name is fine)
Horse Name:
Class Number:
Picture*

1. Halter weanlings
2. Halter geldings
3. Halter mares
4. Halter non-color
5. Halter color
6. Halter Minis
7. Halter Open

8. Showmanship Open
9. Showmanship 14-17
10. Showmanship 18&Over

11. English pleasure Open
12. English Pleasure 14-17
13. English pleasure 18&Over 
14. English EQ Open
15. English EQ 14-17
16. English EQ 18&Over
17. English Pleasure w/t Open
18.. English Pleasure w/t 14-17
19. English Pleasure w/t 18&Over
20. English EQ w/t Open
21. English EQ w/t 14-17
22. English EQ w/t 18&Over

23. Hunters Open (any height)
24. Hunters 14-17 (any height)
25. Hunters 18 &Over (any height)
26. Jumpers Open (any height)
27. Jumpers 14-17 (any height)
28. Jumpers 18 & Over (any height)

29. Best Dressage Suitability
30. Most Professional looking Dressage Horse
31. Best salute picture
32. Best extended trot
33. Best collected trot

34. Western pleasure Open
35. Western Pleasure 14-17
36. Western Pleasure18&Over
37. Western EQ Open
38. Western EQ 14-17
39. Western EQ 18&Over
40. Western Speed events 
41. Western pleasure w/t Open
42. Western Pleasure w/t 14-17
43. Western Pleasure w/t 18&Over
44. Western EQ w/t Open
45. Western EQ w/t 14-17
46. Western EQ w/t 18&Over

English/Western Classes:

47 Trail Open
48. Trail 14-17
49. Trail 18 &Over

Novelty classes: 

50. Bareback Eq
51. Best Braided main
52. Cutest Foal
53. Most amount of ribbons (Please post an accurate picture with your number count)
54. Longest main and/or tail
55. Cleanest horse/pony
56. Dirtiest horse/pony
57. Best picture of someone else riding your horse
58. Best natural setting picture
59. Worst picture of your event


----------



## TipTop

Can I post pictures of my daughter in her classes? I don't do very much horse showing, mostly a horse show mom.


----------



## Kate354

*Rider Name: Kate
Horse Name: Piccilo
Class Number: 52.
Picture:*









Entering some more later x


----------



## happygoose123

*Rider Name:* Happygoose123
*Horse Name:* Banjo
*Class Number:* 55
*Picture:*


----------



## happygoose123

*Rider Name:* Happygoose123
*Horse Name:* Banjo
*Class Number:* 57
*Picture:*


----------



## happygoose123

*Rider Name:* Happygoose123
*Horse Name:* Banjo and Chucky
*Class Number:* 58
*Picture:*


----------



## happygoose123

*Rider Name:* Happygoose123
*Horse Name:* Mister
*Class Number:* 52
*Picture:*


----------



## stadiumjumper101

*Rider Name:* stadiumjumper101
*Horse Name:* Richard the Lionheart (AKA Leo)
*Class Number:* 26 & 27
*Picture:








*


----------



## stadiumjumper101

*Rider Name:* stadiumjumper101
*Horse Name:* Richard the Lionheart (AKA Leo)
*Class Number:* 53
*Picture:








There are 69 ribbons in this picture. Sorry about the multiple pictures, there were ribbons on all sides of the wall!
*


----------



## stadiumjumper101

*Rider Name:* stadiumjumper101
*Horse Name:* Richard the Lionheart (AKA Leo)
*Class Number:* 55
*Picture:







*


----------



## danastark

*Rider Name: (screen name is fine)
Horse Name:
Class Number:
Picture

*2. Halter geldings Dana, Buffalo Bill Cody








5. Halter color
Kelly, Spirit Bear








11. English pleasure Open Kelly, Domino









17. English Pleasure w/t Open, Kelly on Buffalo Bill Cody








20. English EQ w/t Open








21. English EQ w/t 14-17


23. Hunters Open (any height) Kelly on Tahoe








32. Best extended trot










English/Western Classes:

47 Trail Open, Shaylea on Spirit Bear









Novelty classes: 

50. Bareback Eq, Kelly, Spirit Bear








51. Best Braided main, Kelly and Tahoe








55. Cleanest horse/pony Dana, Buffalo Bill Cody








58. Best natural setting picture Spirit Bear and Tahoe playing


----------



## TipTop

Okay here we go.

My daughter
Horse Name: Chance
Class 54 Longest Tail


----------



## happygoose123

*Rider Name:* Happygoose123
*Horse Name: *Banjo
*Class Number: *50
*Picture*

*







*

*I just love this pic, i dont know why. the jump isnt even very big but i just love it!*


----------



## ShowJumpLife

*Rider Name: (screen name is fine) ShowJumpLife
Horse Name:Mr Huckleberry
Class Number:53(42 ribbons, won these in 3 months of owning him)
Picture*


----------



## smrobs

*Rider Name:* smrobs
*Horse Name: *Dobe
*Class Number: *02 Halter Geldings










*Rider Name:* smrobs
*Horse Name: *Denny
*Class Number: *28 Jumping 18 & over









*Rider Name:* smrobs
*Horse Name: *Dobe
*Class Number: *50 Bareback EQ









*Rider Name:* smrobs
*Horse Name: *Dobe
*Class Number: *58 Best Natural Setting








*Rider Name:* smrobs
*Horse Name: *Big John
*Class Number: *46 Western EQ w/t 18& over


----------



## TipTop

Here goes.

Rider: No one
Horse: Diva
Class 51 - Best Braided mane









Rider: No one
Horse: Diva
Class 55- Cleanest Horse/Pony









Rider: My daughter
Horse: Chance
Class: Showmanship 14-17









Rider: None
Horses: Diva and Chance
Class 58 - Best Natural Setting Picture









Rider: My daughter
Horse: Chance
Class 12: English Pleasure 14-17









Rider: My daughter
Horse: Chance
Class 15: English Equitation 14-17


----------



## Kate354

*Rider Name: Kate*
*Horse Name: Limone "Lemsip"
Class Number: *24. Hunters 14-17 (any height) and 27. Jumpers 14-17 (any height)
*Picture*









*Rider Name: Kate*
*Horse Name: Tigger "Tiggerific"
Class Number: *12. English Pleasure 14-17
*Picture*
*







*

*Rider Name: Kate
Horse Name: Limone "Lemsip"
Class Number: *58. Best natural setting picture
*Picture*









*Rider Name: Kate
Horse Name: Limone "Lemsip"
Class Number: *9. Showmanship 14-17
*Picture*


----------



## LeahKathleen

*Rider Name: *Leah*
Horse Name:* Daisy N Duke*
Class Number: *03 - Halter Mares

Not quite traditional, but I figured I'd try.


----------



## Dartanion

AWESOME ENTERIES!!!! The show closing date is planned for Next Monday March 31st when judging will then take place. I also noticed that some of our novelty class vots had 10 vots and yet only about I think 4 enteries max in one of the classes?? come on everyone  the judges are looking forward to seeing all of these wonderful horses! I know we have more WP showers out there!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony

Rider Name: Kristy Myeres
Horse Name: Imma Zippo Goodbar
Class Number: 36











Rider Name: Kristy Myeres
Horse Name: Imma Zippo Goodbar
Class Number: 43










AND THE FAMOUS BLACK HORSE FROM MY NAME LOL:
Rider Name: ...
Horse Name: Pi R Squared
Class Number: 7











Rider Name: ...
Horse Name: Pi R Squared
Class Number: 26










Rider Name: ...
Horse Name: Pi R Squared
Class Number: 32









Maybe I'll upload some for the mini classes...
thnks.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

*Rider Name:* RubaiyateBandit*

Horse Name: *Rubaiyate / "Ruby"*
Class Number: *Halter Mares - 3







*Horse Name: *Rubaiyate / "Ruby"*
Class Number: *Halter Open - 7








*Horse Name: *Shilo*
Class Number: *Cleanest Horse/Pony - 55









*Horse Name: *Prince Dante / "Dante"*
Class Number: *Cutest Foal - 52









*Horse Name: *Tanner Hutch / "Tanner"*
Class Number: *Best Natural Setting picture - 58









*Horse Name: *Rubaiyate / "Ruby"
*Class Number: *Dirtiest Horse/Pony - 56








(Too bad I didn't get pictures of them today. That rain storm got them so muddy... :lol


----------



## Wallaby

Rider Name: None Horse Name: Shorty Class Number: 55 (cleanest horse/pony)







Rider Name: None Horse Name: Lacey Class Number: 56 (dirtiest horse/pony)


----------



## Kate354

*Rider Name: Kate*
*Horse Name: Wizard
Class Number: 50 - bareback
Picture*


----------



## emoemu13

*Cisco enters ~*

horses​


----------



## emoemu13

*Cisco enters ~*

*







*
*Riders Name-Grace*
*Horses Name-Cisco*
*Event-Bareback Eq.-50*


----------



## morganshow11

*Rider name: M**arrah Backlund*
*Horse name: Hercules Baron Kingman*
*Class: 2*


----------



## morganshow11

Mine wont work is there any way to delete it?


----------



## moomoo

*Rider Name: Moomoo*
*Horse Name: Dunlewey Mannon*
*Class Number: 59 - Worst picture of your event *

*Picture






*


----------



## BlackPearlMirage

*Mirage*

*Jonni
Black Pearl Mirage
Class # 4
Class #50
Class #58
*

*Class#4-Halter Non-Color*









*Class #50-Bareback Equitation*









*Class #58-Natural Setting picture*


----------



## Dartanion

Great enteries everyone! This is just an update that the show will officialy close for judging on Monday! So make sure to get all of your enteries in because none will be accepted after 11:59pm Monday night.


----------



## ShowJumpLife

*Rider Name: Abbie
Horse Name:Mr Huckleberry
Class Number:26 (there was no class in abz age group, shes 12 lol)
Picture:







*


*Rider Name: ShowJumpLife
Horse Name:Mr Huckleberry
Class Number:30
Picture







*

*Rider Name: Abbie *
*Horse Name:Mr Huckleberry
Class Number: 57
Picture







*


----------



## moomoo

*Rider Name: Moomoo*
*Horse Name: Dunlewey Mannon*
*Class Number: 55 - cleanest pony*
*Picture






*

*Rider Name: Moomoo*
*Horse Name: Freckles*
*Class Number: 54 - longest tail*
*Picture






*

*Rider Name: Moomoo
Horse Name: Dunlewey Mannon
Class Number: 58 - best natural setting
Picture








Rider Name: Moomoo
Horse Name: Dunlewey Mannon
Class Number: 47 Trail Open (I hope this counts)
Picture








Rider Name: Moomoo
Horse Name: Dunlewey Mannon
Class Number: 47 - Trail 14-17 (I hope this counts too)
Picture








Rider Name: Moomoo
Horse Name: Dunlewey Mannon
Class Number: 23 - hunters open
Picture









I will add more later! Thanks
*


----------



## moomoo

*Rider Name: Moomoo
Horse Name: Dunlewey Mannon
Class Number: 51 - best braided mane 
Picture








Sorry to postagain, I am having internet issues!
*


----------



## Wallaby

Rider name: None Horse name: Lacey Class number: 32 (best extended trot)


----------



## masatisan

*Rider Name:* none
*Horse Name:* Caleb
*Class Number:* 56. Dirtiest horse/pony
*Picture:*
*







*


----------



## shermanismybaby3006

*Rider Name:Shermanismybaby
Horse Name: Cuttin The Partee
Class Number:2
Picture*

*







*


*Rider Name:Shermanismybaby
Horse Name: Impresively wild
Class Number:3*

*







*

*Rider Name:Shermanismybaby
Horse Name: Impresively wild
Class Number:*

*







*

*Rider Name:Shermanismybaby
Horse Name: Impresively wild
Class Number:8*










*Rider Name:Shermanismybaby
Horse Name: Impresively Wild
Class Number:9*










*Rider Name:Shermanismybaby
Horse Name: Cuttin The Partee
Class Number:4*










*Rider Name:Shermanismybaby
Horse Name: Cuttin The Partee
Class Number:7*










*Rider Name:Shermanismybaby
Horse Name: TLP Unbridled scribbles
Class Number:52*










*Rider Name:Shermanismybaby
Horse Name: Cuttin The Partee
Class Number:9*


----------



## Dartanion

*Last day to enter*

*TONIGHT AT MIDNIGHT WILL BE THE LAST CHANCE TO ENTER*. Judgeing will take a couple of days since of of our judges is sick atm but I will do my best to email her the show info and get her to email me back with her comments asap.


----------



## xx chico

Rider Name: xx chico
Horse Name: Double Oh Seven 
Class Number: 20









Rider Name: xx chico
Horse Name: Double Oh Seven
Class Number: 23









Rider Name: xx chico
Horse Name: Double Oh Seven
Class Number: 24









Rider Name: none
Horse Name: Lucky
Class Number: 55









Rider Name: none
Horse Name: Double Oh Seven
Class Number: 58









Rider Name: xx chico
Horse Name: Double Oh Seven
Class Number: 59


----------



## Dartanion

Hello everyone, I wanted to thank you for being so patient. The reason I have not posted the results was because I went into the hospital on the 31th of March and just got out this afternoon after having surgery yesterday. I will post the results asap thank you again for being so patient.


----------



## Kate354

Oh no! What happened that you needed to go hospital?


----------



## TipTop

I hope it wasn't too serious! Glad your back home.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy

*Rider Name: Cowgirlfitzy*
*Horse Name: Dukes Dallas*


*Class Number: *2. Halter geldings
*Picture:*









*Class Number: *5. Halter color
*Picture:*
*







*

*Class Number: *10. Showmanship 18&Over
*Picture:*









*Class Number:*36.Western Pleasure 18 & Over 
*Picture:*









*Class Number: *39. Western EQ 18&Over
*Picture:* DO I get extra credit for being 8 months pregnant? lol 









*Class Number: *40. Western Speed events 
*Picture:* WHOA he wanted yo keep going!









*Class Number: *49. Trail 18 &Over
*Picture:*


----------



## cowgirlfitzy

ooops sorry! I guess I should have read all the post first! Sorry I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Dartanion

cowgirlfitzy said:


> ooops sorry! I guess I should have read all the post first! Sorry I hope everything is ok.


 
Yeah it's ok, I will add you on since I have delayed the results for so long. We are just awating the results from the third judge but I am posting the results from two judges in about thirty minutes.


----------



## Dartanion

*Results from two judges, awaiting AQHA jugdes card.*

Class 2
*Judge 1* *Judge 2
1.* Cowgirlfitzy *Horse:* Dukes Dallas *1.* Same
*2*. Smrobs *Horse*: Dobe * 2. *Dana *Horse:* Buffalo Bill Cody
*3.* Dana *Horse:* Buffalo Bill Cody *3. *Smrobs *Horse*: Dobe
*4.* Cuttin The Partee * 4. *Same

*Class 3*
*1. *Impressively Wild *1.* Same
*2. *RubyaiyateBandit *Horse:* Ruby * 2*. Daisy N Buke 
*3. *Daisy N Duke *3.* RubyaiyateBandit *Horse*:Ruby

*Class 4 *
*1. *Shermanismybaby *Horse*:Cuttin The Partee* 1. *same
*2. *BlackpearlMirage * 2. *same

*Class 5* 
*1. *Kelly *Horse*:Spirit Bear* 1. *Same
*2. *Cowgirlfitzy *Horse:* Dukes Dallas* 2. *same

*Class 7*
*1.* Girl on black Pony* Horse:* Pi R Squared* 1. *Same
*2. *Sherman* Horse:* Cuttin The Partee* 2. *same
*3.* RubaiyateBandit *Horse:* Ruby *3.* same

*Class 9*
*1. *Impresively Wild 
*2. *Chance - 'daughter'
*3. *Limone 
(placings same for both judges)

*Class 11*
*1. *Kelly* Horse: *Domino *1.* Same

*Class 12*
*1. *Chance 'daughter' *1. *same
*2.* Kate *Horse:* Trigger *2.* same

*Class 17* 
*1.* Kelly *Horse*: Buffalo Bill Cody *1.* Same

*Class 20
1.* Kelly *Horse*: BUffalo Bill Cody *1.* same

*Class 23
1. *Kelly Horse: Tahoe * 1. *Dunlewey Mannon
*2.* Dunlewey Mannon* 2. *Double Oh Seven
*3. *Double Oh Seven* 3. *Kelly *Horse:* Tahoe

*Class 24*
*1. *Double Oh Seven* 1. *Kate - Limone
*2. *Kate - Limone * 2. *Double Oh Seven

*Class 32 *
*1. *Pi R Squared* 1. *same* 
2. *Lacey * 2. *same
*3. *Dana * 3.* same

*Class 46
1.* Smrobs - Big John 1. Same

*Class 47
1. *Sheyla *Horse:* Spirit Bear* 1. Same
2. *Moomoo * 2. Same*

*Class 50 *
*1. *Kelly *Horse*: Spirit Bear* 1. *Same
*2. *Smrobs *Horse*: Dobe* 2. *same
*3. *Blackpearlmirage* 3. *Happygoose123 - Banjo
*4. *Happygoose123 - Banjo* 4. *Blackpearlmirage
*5. *Kate - Wizard * 5. same*
*6.* Cisco - Grace* 6. same*

*(will post the last of the results asap, time for dinner)*


----------



## Dartanion

*Class 39
1.* Dukes Dallas
*(*same for both judges.*)*

*Class 40
1.* Dukes Dallas
*(same for both judges.)*

*Class 49
1.* Dukes Dallas
*(Same for both Judges.)*

*Class 52*
*1. *Happygoose123 - Mister* 1. *Prince Dante
*2. *sherman * 2. *Happygoose123 - Mister
*3.* Prince Dante* 3. *Sherman
*4.* Kate - Piccilo * 4. Same*

*class 53 *
*1. *Stadiumjumper101* 
2. *showjumplife
(Same placings for both judges.)

*Class 54*
*1. *Chance - Tiptop
*2. *MooMoo - Freckles
*(Same placings for both judges.)*

*Class 55 *
*1. *MooMoo* 1. *same
*2. *TipTop - Diva* 2. *Same
*3.* Buffalo Bill Cody * 3. *same
*4. *StadiumJumper101* 4. *Happygoose123
*5. *Happygoose123* 5. *Stadiumjumper101
*6.* xx Chico - Lucky* 6. *Same
*7. *Shorty* 7. Same
8. *Shilo * 8. Same*

*Class 56*
*1. *Caleb* 1. *Ruby
*2. *Ruby * 2. *Caleb
*3. *Lacey* 3. *Same

*Class 58*
*1. *Double Oh Seven * 1.* Blackpearlmirage* 
2. *Tanner * 2. *Double Oh Seven
*3. *Spirit bear and Tahoe* 3. *Tanner
*4.* Limone* 4. *Spirit Bear and Tahoe
*5.* Banjo and Chucky* 5. *Same
*6. *Blackpearlmirage * 6. *Diva and Chance
*7. *Dive and Chance * 7. *Limone
*8. *Moomoo * 8. *Same
*9. *Smrobs - Dobe * 9.*Same

*Class 59
1. *MooMoo* 1. Same
2. *xx Chico - Double Oh Seven* 2. Same*


----------



## danastark

Hi,

Hope you are doing well  What about class 51, best braided mane?


----------



## Dartanion

danastark said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope you are doing well  What about class 51, best braided mane?


 
OH my gosh! lol looks like I missed that and a bunch of western classes! lol I'll post them in a minute. Sorry about that lol.


----------



## Kate354

Yay my Limone did well


----------



## Dartanion

Thank you everyone for waiting so nicely. I have the third judge emailing me her results tomorrow. I will add western tomorrow as well because my comp is having issues and I am on dial-up right now S-L-O-W


----------



## LeahKathleen

Ha ha, second/thirdish? I'm not complaining! :]


----------



## Dartanion

*Life hates me*

Once again I am so sorry that this took me so long. My comp crashed for a while and then my friends horse coliced and all kinds of fun stuff. What I got a kick out of (and hopfully others will too) was the judge #3 placed everyone EXACTLY the same as judge #1 :lol: You will be reciving the judges comments within the week. I am just going to get all the comments together so that everyone does not get four or five different emails.


----------



## stadiumjumper101

yaaay I won ribbons!! What about the jumper classes?


----------



## cowgirlfitzy

Yea I'm confused??? Were all the classes posted?


----------



## Dartanion

cowgirlfitzy said:


> Yea I'm confused??? Were all the classes posted?


On the previous page, I've listed the results for judge #1 and 2 and since Judge #3 placed everyone the same as Judge one I didn't re-post the placings. Also for some reason I've posted the braided main class about 4 times and it's not showing up. I'm thinking I will make a 'regular' post and see if it likes me better after that.


----------



## Dartanion

Best Braided main

1.Moomoo 1. Diva
2.Diva 2. Moomoo
3. Kelly and Tahoe 3. Same

26.
1. Stadiumjumper 1. Showjumplife
2. showjumplife 2. Stadiumjumper
3. Pi R Squared 3. Same

27.
1. StadiumJumper 1. Same
2. Kate 2. Same

28.

1. Smrobs 1. Smrobs

If these post I will then post our high point winners!


----------



## Dartanion

*High Point Awards*

Halter High Point: Cuttin The Partee

Showmanship High Point: Impressively Wild

English Open High point - Kelly Horse: Buffalo Bill Cody

English 14-17High Point - Chance "daughter"

Hunter High point - Double Oh Seven

Jumpers High Point - StadiumJumper

Dressage High point - Pi R Squared

Western Pleasure 18&Over High Point - smrobs 

Trail High Point - Dukes Dallas and Spirit Bear


----------



## TipTop

What happened to class 9 Showmanship 14-17 and Class 15 English Equitation?


----------



## happygoose123

and class 57 isnt there either


----------



## cowgirlfitzy

Yea I'm really confused. The high point stuff doesn't look right to me???? I got 1st in almost everything???? oh well I guess.


----------



## Flojo

My name:Holly
My ponies name:Casper
Class:55


----------



## Dartanion

OMG I will post it now. Things got a bit mixed up.


----------



## Dartanion

TipTop said:


> What happened to class 9 Showmanship 14-17 and Class 15 English Equitation?


Class 9 is posted a page or two back


----------



## Dartanion

cowgirlfitzy said:


> Yea I'm really confused. The high point stuff doesn't look right to me???? I got 1st in almost everything???? oh well I guess.


I will go back and re-add up the points in a few minutes. Better to double check no?


----------



## Dartanion

happygoose123 said:


> and class 57 isnt there either


Class 57.
1.Abbie 1.Happygoose123
2.happygoose123 2.Abbie


----------



## Dartanion

TipTop said:


> Class 15 English Equitation?


Your daughter won class 15


----------



## Dartanion

Dartanion said:


> Western Pleasure 18&Over High Point - smrobs


Western Pleasure 18&OverHigh Point - cowgirlfitzy with 60points
2nd smrobs with 56points

I am so sorry about the mix-up ladies.


----------



## Dartanion

I wanted to say sorry to everyone who entered for all of the mix ups I have been having. Between the computer crashing and my hospital visit things got a little crazy. Thank you for being so pachient(SP??) with me. I will be messaging the judges comments no later than Monday.


P.s. For those of you who have been asking I am going in to the Doctors on the 29th for my follow-up appointment. Then for the many who do not know I was in the hospital because I had a Cyst the size of an oragne on my left Ovary that burst. It hurt sooo badly I can say it was the worst pain I have ever experienced. They closed up the cyst and now they just want to make sure everything is still going A ok .


----------



## cowgirlfitzy

Aww I feel so bad  I hope it gets better for you! I'm sure we will al survive with the online show being messed up!


----------



## equus717

Equus717
Class 52 Caddo Cutest foal 
Class 52 Maggie Cutest foal
Class 36 Cutter Western Pleasure Black and White Paint


----------



## jadeewood

i will def enter, but wehn im not busy.


great photos x


----------



## Wallaby

Just saying guys, this contest was already run and ended. I guess you could keep adding pictures if you wanted to but there's not really a point. =P


----------



## jadeewood

ohh oka.


----------

